# Electric Step problem (Swift Sundance)



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Got a problem with the electric side step on our Swift Sundance.
It no longer goes up when you turn on the engine.

We did have a bit of a problem with it either refusing to go up or down for a while and I did take a screwdriver to the cover next to the step and checked the that the switch was making contact. I gave it all a clean up and it works fine now on the step switch, but not on the key as it should.
Any ideas on what to check?

Brian :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift step*

Hi

I have a Swift and when I start the engine, the step comes in, but it sounds a warning buzzer. Does your buzzer still work? I am thinking along the lines of a loose wire etc.

Russell


----------



## 92317 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Brian ~ A friend of mine had the same problem on a Fiat based Auto Trail Tracker. I had a look and found that there is a separate fuse for the ignition circuit step retraction, which was located under the bonnet. Might be worth a look before pulling out cables!!

Burny


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Hello Brian

Yes, as burny says. I recently emailed Brownhills Cannock because mine was refusing to work period. An engineer called me back very quickly, would you believe (Brownhills!!!!) and said to check the fuses in the box under the bonnet. It is positioned, on my Swift Suntor 590RL anyway, top centre of the engine compartment. It is easy to get at only requiring one screw to be undone if I remember rightly. He did tell me which fuse to look at but I can't remember which one now, sorry. However in the case on my vehicle the box held very few fuses so it shouldn't be too much trouble to check them all.

By the way this box appeared to be a Swift add on holding only fuses/relays for the habitation area.

In my case, although different to yours I know, the problem turned out to be the operating switch just inside the door. A bit of WD 40 sorted the problem out.

Only thing is I now carry a caravan step just in case, because my trust in the electric one has been undermined.

bill


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks Burny & Bill... You were right!

Blue 15amp fuse under the bonnet had blown, guess that was due to the step getting stuck and caused an overload. any how I changed the fuse and hey presto all is working as it should.

See what a very useful site this is and what a helpful bunch we all are.

Happy Camping

Brian & Lorraine


----------

